# Good Ol' Boys Veteran Hunt 2013



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

The hunt this year was great! Thanks to all who donated and bought raffle tickets! We took 8 soldiers from Ft Hood, all ended up taking a buck, 4 added a doe to their "meat count" as well. We even had a Top Shot type course for the soldiers to go through Sat. with prizes.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's some pics of the Top shot competion.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Last place awards were Spiderman fishing reel/backpack combos, the idea being that your such a bad shot you should stick to fishing:tongue:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

here's the group pic


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome! Looks like those guys poked some good deer this year.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Very Awesome! We had a group last year, don't know if they're coming back this year, maybe after Christmas.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Great group of young men, glad we could be part of the event.
Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's another group pic we took at another landowners place where we hunted


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Pretty cool thing you all did and are doing!! Keep doing why your doing!!
Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Great Hunt! Congrats to all the hunters and thanks for your service!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool deal!!


----------

